# Fitting Gaslow filler to Autocruise 'skirt'



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have a 2006 ( pre 'X250' ) Starblazer.

I am considering fitting a Gaslow system and would prefer to fit the filler outside the locker.

The most obvious place is in the plastic 'skirt' but this seems to me to be rather flimsy and only fixed by lightweight brackets, especially as the weight of the pump hose filler nozzle is left hanging there while filling.

I don't see how you can hold onto the nozzle to relieve the strain while pressing the fill button on the pump.

Do any of you other Autocruise owners have the Gaslow filler in the 'skirt' and of so has it caused any problems?

Thanks,

Harvey


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi iwould have thought it was possible to beef up the support brackets, or can ask gaslow what they reccomend
mark


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't got a Starblazer but have used both methods in the past.

I had an Autosleeper that I fitted the filler in the skirt and my current Swift where it's fitted in the locker.

If you've got the room then, personally, I'd recommend the locker. It gets you around the skirt strength issues (the nozzle and pipe are very weighty) and it also makes for a much easier job if you decide to change vans and move the Gaslow into the new van, you don't get left with a hole in the skirt that you have to blank off.

Personally I think the Gaslow bracket is a bit pricey for what it is. I was able to make one up for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ingram said:


> I have a 2006 ( pre 'X250' ) Starblazer.
> 
> I have an Oakmont which takes a 11Kg bot & a 7kg bot
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I would definately not recommend retro-fitting anything to the skirt.

Peter


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Harvey

I had a Gaslow system fitted when I bought our MH (Autocruise Wentworth) last year. I did consider having the filler fitted outside the gas locker but decided against it for the reasons of strength and portability already mentioned.

This might not mirror everyone's experience, but having used the system for a number of fills, I am very glad that I went for the locker bracket. I have only visited one garage where I would have described using the filler as easy. I think the weight and inflexibilty of some of the hoses/nozzles I've encountered would have placed considerable strain on a skirt/bodywork mounted filler point.

Mike


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I thick the skirt is much too flimsy for the physical abuse when filling.

I have the filler in the side of the van actually some distance from the gas locker (maybe 3 feet), with another locker between the two. A stainless steel tube runs from filler to cylinder through the middle locker neatly along the outside lip, so does not impede use of this locker in any way.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I asked a similar question >here< I adopted the solution offered by "Sideways" and it has so far worked very well although it does mean the filler point is rather low.

peedee


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I fitted mine inside the gas locker,Why advertise that you have a expensive refill gas system.That the thieves may take a shine to.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Thanks all for your responses. I guess it has confirmed my thinking. It'll probably go inside the locker now.

Harvey


----------

